# Wolf/GSD Pics.



## wolfdogmom (Aug 23, 2009)

This is my only "GSD" animal, a mid-content wolf/German shepherd mix named Kyra.







I got her when she was a year old and she is now a year and a half so I've had her for about 6 months. She is a rescue.

I just thought people might like to see how gorgeous even "mixed breed" GSDs can be  And also so you can see what a real wolf mixed with German shepherd looks like...most people don't seem to know what a real wolfdog looks like!


































Back in Feb with her gorgeous thick winter coat:


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

She is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She is really pretty. She has a very sweet look about her--and what gorgeous fur! In the third one from the bottom, she really looks wolflike!


----------



## Grum_Majestat (Mar 31, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## wolfdogmom (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you all very much!







She does look so different in winter! I'm going to take lots of pics this December and compare them.

Of course that thick coat becomes a bit of a problem here in Texas though.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I think wolf mixes are just gorgeous!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

She is beautiful. Her color is simply stunning! Does she live indoors with you and the family?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Very beautiful. Looking at the first couple pictures, i was thinking... i dont really see any wolf. Im sure there are people out there who think they have wolf dogs based on what they were told at some point because it may sound "cool" to own a wolf/dog hybrid, but look nothing like a wolf. 

Scrolled down to a couple more pictures and that is most definitely wolf in there. She's gorgeous. What's her personality like? More dog or wolf like?


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

She is stunning!! She has such a sweet and happy face.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow she is gorgeous!!! Like others I'm interested in more info about her? She looks like she's very sweet.


----------



## wolfdogmom (Aug 23, 2009)

She doesn't live indoors - she hates it! Not only is she very destructive when she's not supervised, she hates being crated. I think her first owner lived in an apartment and kept her kenneled all day - no way of life for any animal, especially one that's part wolf. So, she stays outside with the other dogs. They honestly seem to prefer being outside. We even have a little Boston terrier back there with the big dogs because when we try to bring him inside, he just sits by the door looking sad. What's weird with him is he was inside only the first few months of his life and once we started letting him outside to play with the big dogs, he hasn't wanted to come in since!

Based on other wolfdogs that I've met and a few pure wolves, I can confidently say that she does act more like a wolf. Which is really not a good thing. Wolves aren't aggressive towards people and they definitely don't make good watch dogs. She's extremely shy around new people...although she has been making some definite progress! I can take her on walks only if I bring another dog with me (otherwise she gets really nervous and it's no fun for either of us). The only dog-like characteristic she has is that she barks when people approach the yard. (GSD trait maybe?)

Yeah, even pure wolves tend to look 'wolfiest' in winter, lol! And I know of quite a few 'breeders' of these animals who claim to have high percentage wolves when IMO it is obvious that they do not.

Thanks all!

I do have a simple question though. Is 63 lbs an average weight for female GSDs? The GSDs I've met seem to be bigger than that. I'm thinking that maybe if GSDs average larger than that, Kyra could be part husky to give her that small size?


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

She is a very gorgeous dog!

I would guess 63 pounds is average for most of the Shepherd girls I have known, some even smaller. But, I have only known working lines dogs mostly.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

My male is only 68 lbs.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My female is 64.6lbs and she will not be two years until the end of December so she has not filled out yet.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My female GSD is 55lbs


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

One of my females is 58 pounds but my largest is 88 pounds and everything in between


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

My female is 118 pounds (4 yrs). My males are less at 75 (4 yrs), 78 (1 yr) & (5 yrs). My female was spayed at around 8 months and gained weight after that. She is really active despite this. 

Your pics are really cool thanks for showing them. 

2 of my sheps are white & EVERYONE always asks me if they are wolves ???? 

Then reply we've never heard/saw a white GSD.....


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Doht







I told you how much my male weighed but failed to mention how gorgeous this girl is. I love wolves!! 

Looks like you know what you're doing enclosure wise and all.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gorgeous dog. I know some wolf dog mixes who people use for education so that other people understand why they should not be bred.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

No they are used in outreach to show what they really are like. In other words Little Red Riding Hood lied. With the logic of WolfDogs being bred, you can say that about some purebreds. I volunteer at Full Moon Farm, and ALL the rescues are full. People have no clue how to handle an mid content, and especially a high content. MOST high content wolf dogs can't live inside, or don't want to. Mid contents it's a toss up as to what part wolf and dog is in the mix. Low contents usually can live in a house. 
I will have to say I do get to groom Mani when I get a chance. And Mani CAN stay in the house ONLY when you are right there, or you will have no house. Mani has 2 dog hairs. He will sleep in bed with you but you better have a king sized bed, but he would rather be in his large enclosure with his girlfriend Marion. 

I'll be up at Full Moon Farm on Spetember 5 for the second annual "PAWTY" and our September Howl In event there near Black Mountain, SC. Ya'll can come! 



Powell


----------

